# Canon Has Released an Updated Version of its Digital Photo Professional Software



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 17, 2014)

```
<p><strong>Canon has released an updated version of its Digital Photo Professional (DPP) software, which now supports – in addition to its current range of full-frame DSLRs – the EOS-1D Mark IV, EOS 70D, EOS 7D Mark II, EOS 7D, EOS 5D Mark II, EOS 700D and EOS 100D…</strong></p>
<p>Launched in September 2014, Digital Photo Professional 4 was Canon’s first sweeping change to its popular RAW processing software since its original launch. The latest version of DPP – version 4.1.50 – is a response to feedback from owners of older full-frame and APS-C cameras who are looking for the very latest RAW workflow solution.</p>
<p>Additionally, DPP 4.1.50 supports the recently launched EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM and EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM lenses, the profiles for which are now available for use with the Lens Correction function.</p>
<p>Commenting on the update, Mike Owen, European Professional Imaging Communications Manager, Professional Imaging Department, Canon Europe, said: “DPP 4.0 has proved incredibly popular with our customers and this latest update further extends its appeal to a wider range of users, such as those using the highly successful EOS 5D Mark II. Canon remains firmly committed to offering a complete range of products to photographers and increasingly its software solutions are playing a vital role in delivering the ultimate in image quality from capture to output.”</p>
<p><strong>DPP 4.1.50: KEY FEATURES</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Faster, real-time adjustments.</li>
<li>Improved RAW file workflow.</li>
<li>Better, more approachable user interfaces.</li>
<li>Compatible with 64-bit native environments.</li>
<li>Colour adjustments for specific colour gamuts.</li>
<li>Improved highlight recovery provides expanded tonality.</li>
<li>Improved shadow recovery function.</li>
<li>Support for movie playback.</li>
<li>Auto Lighting Optimizer can be applied to JPEG images.</li>
<li>Better integration with EOS Utility.</li>
</ul>
<p>You can download DPP 4.1.50 now, free of charge, from Canon Europe’s support site <a href="http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/product_ranges/cameras/eos/index.aspx" target="_blank">here</a>. Just click on your camera – EOS-1D X, EOS-1D C, EOS 5D Mark III, EOS 5D Mark II, EOS 6D, EOS-1D Mark IV, EOS 70D, EOS 7D Mark II, EOS 7D, EOS 700D and EOS 100D – and select DPP 4.1.50 from the software options to download.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/dpp_4_1_50_available_with_support_for_more_cameras.do" target="_blank">CPN</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## brianleighty (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm guessing it still doesn't read in the recipe from the previous version. Still, at least it's actually usable now since it's compatible with the 5D Mark II now.


----------



## Harv (Dec 17, 2014)

The European site asks for a camera serial number and would not accept mine from the 5DIII. I'm guessing because it's registered in Canada. Would not let me download without it.


----------



## jasny (Dec 17, 2014)

There are also new DLO profiles available with it. Example: 500/4 L IS (version I) + extenders.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2014)

Harv said:


> The European site asks for a camera serial number and would not accept mine from the 5DIII. I'm guessing because it's registered in Canada. Would not let me download without it.


 
Interesting! Is that part of Canon's new gray market push? It does not make sense, try downloading from Australia. Chances are that its a bug in the site.


----------



## Harv (Dec 17, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > The European site asks for a camera serial number and would not accept mine from the 5DIII. I'm guessing because it's registered in Canada. Would not let me download without it.
> ...



Canon Australia does not show that version available, but thanks for the tip. Guess I'll wait until Canon USA or Canada list it.


----------



## i2c (Dec 17, 2014)

it works with serial 0123456789, at least for me ... good luck !


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 17, 2014)

No support for my 1D?


----------



## niteclicks (Dec 17, 2014)

Just played with it a little on this duo core here at work and it is usable on it, so hopefully they fixed most of the bugs. The DLO apparently just sets a flag in the file , the one I file I tried it on didn't increase in size. That means it probably has to recalculate each time it opens a file with DLO, However on this slow machine it wasn't to bad.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 17, 2014)

Still cannot tether the EOS-M. Such a shame they did so little with this camera, every time I use it I think "so much un-tapped potential." It's frustrating. 

(referring to the EOS Utility, which was also updated)


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 17, 2014)

Awsome. I was pretty ticked when my 1D4 was not included. Pretty high $ camera to be dropped.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2014)

Harv said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Harv said:
> ...


 

I'm downloading it right now from Canon Europe with my registered camera serial number from the USA.

Make sure that you enter zeros and not O's in the serial number.


----------



## tjlawler (Dec 17, 2014)

*New DPP downloaded - What happened to ratings?*

Hi everyone,

I downloaded DPP 4.1.5 and none of my ratings (the checkmarks) display in the new version. I use the ratings to keep track of which photos I edit in Photoshop. Essentially these are the photos I want to keep forever and I use these rating marks to easily find photos later for printing or further editing. Has anyone figured out a way to get this information to display when entered in an older DPP version. This seems like a very nice upgrade but since I have years and thousands of photos marked in this fashion it keeps me from making use of the new product.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2014)

I see that export to photoshop is now working in version 4.1.50, but I do not see the batch conversion ability to convert a whole folder of raw images. I did not see a way to send images to lightroom either, but I just might not be seeing the option.


----------



## tgara (Dec 17, 2014)

brianleighty said:


> I'm guessing it still doesn't read in the recipe from the previous version. Still, at least it's actually usable now since it's compatible with the 5D Mark II now.



It was always "usable" despite only now being available for the 5D2. :

I'm glad more of the recent crop sensor cameras are being made compatible with DPP 4. I have both a 5D3 and an SL1/100D, so it will be nice to use this software for both cameras. Goodbye Aperture!


----------



## fotoray (Dec 17, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



+1 that worked for me too


----------



## niteclicks (Dec 17, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I see that export to photoshop is now working in version 4.1.50, but I do not see the batch conversion ability to convert a whole folder of raw images.



In folder view click "edit" - "select all" go to File-- batch process


----------



## Harv (Dec 17, 2014)

i2c said:


> it works with serial 0123456789, at least for me ... good luck !



Thanks. That worked for me as well. 

Wow! The user interface is a lot different from the previous version. Will take some getting to know.


----------



## Harv (Dec 17, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Still did not work, but using.... 0123456789 did work.


----------



## ritholtz (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks similar to 3.x version. I do not see any extra tabs or settings other than color one. Are there specific tab/levels to achieve this:
Improved highlight recovery provides expanded tonality.
Improved shadow recovery function.

When I played with pulling/pushing shadow / highlight levels, it is still the same as 3.x where picture turns into orange cast.


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up.

I tried DPP 4 when it first came out and maybe it is just familiarity, but I greatly prefer 3.14.X and still use the latter for all my images.

I will take another look at 4 later on to see if they have improved it from the initial release.


----------



## richro (Dec 18, 2014)

Seriously, they have support for the 700D and not the 650D? It's basically the same freakin' camera...


----------



## ChrisBKK (Dec 18, 2014)

I have been a regular visitor but first time to post here 
I use a mix of supported / not supported cameras (7D, OK, but 60D, G16, S100 not OK).
i would like to use DPP 4 though. Any suggestion? Is it possible to use both on the same PC?
Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 18, 2014)

niteclicks said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I see that export to photoshop is now working in version 4.1.50, but I do not see the batch conversion ability to convert a whole folder of raw images.
> ...


 
Thanks. I used to use that batch process, and thought it should be there somewhere. The previous version of DPP would not export to photoshop cc, it wanted a 32bit version, even though it was supposed to be 64 bit. Photoshop has been updated, so I don't know who fixed it, but it works finally.


----------



## martti (Dec 18, 2014)

I have been using the LR3...LR5 almost exclusively for quite some years now.
Could you briefly give me some reasons to start using the DPP?


----------



## vscd (Dec 18, 2014)

>I have been using the LR3...LR5 almost exclusively for quite some years now.
>Could you briefly give me some reasons to start using the DPP?

It's free of charge and you don't have to import the pictures just to adjust the
brightness, which is frustrating in LightRoom.


----------



## Harv (Dec 18, 2014)

ChrisBKK said:


> I have been a regular visitor but first time to post here
> I use a mix of supported / not supported cameras (7D, OK, but 60D, G16, S100 not OK).
> i would like to use DPP 4 though. Any suggestion? Is it possible to use both on the same PC?
> Thanks for any assistance!



It installs separately and does not overwrite v.3 so you have both versions operational. At least that is how it worked on my computer.


----------



## Harv (Dec 18, 2014)

I may have found a bug. When a batch of images are selected and you engage 'Quick View', the arrow keys stop working if you change the viewing size. I had to double click the current image to full size and then double click again to return to viewing size to re-enable the arrow keys. That never happened in v.3.


----------



## stefsan (Dec 18, 2014)

Does anyone know wether the noise reduction algorithm has been reworked/made more subtle for this new version DPP? As a 7D user I was restricted to version 3.14.41 until yesterday and I'm not sure wether to upgrade is worth the hassle…


----------



## niteclicks (Dec 18, 2014)

stefsan said:


> Does anyone know wether the noise reduction algorithm has been reworked/made more subtle for this new version DPP? As a 7D user I was restricted to version 3.14.41 until yesterday and I'm not sure wether to upgrade is worth the hassle…



Yes, all the adjustment are now by 1/10th, the main slider is still by one then the up/down buttons are 1/10th. I haven't actually compared the same photo from both versions but it seems smoother to me.


----------



## stefsan (Dec 18, 2014)

niteclicks said:


> stefsan said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know wether the noise reduction algorithm has been reworked/made more subtle for this new version DPP? As a 7D user I was restricted to version 3.14.41 until yesterday and I'm not sure wether to upgrade is worth the hassle…
> ...



Thanks – that would be something worth the upgrade.


----------



## muchakucha (Dec 18, 2014)

Is there any advantage to using this vs Lightroom?


----------



## martti (Dec 19, 2014)

muchakucha said:


> Is there any advantage to using this vs Lightroom?



I asked the same question a while ago and got the answer that it is free and that you do not have to upload the pictures to change the brightness. I have heard that the RAW rendering is better on DPP and that the in-camera corrections only work as they should in DPP. This I have not tried myself. I can understand that some people want to have the fastest and simplest throughput and they use the in-camera corrections instead of PP. If you know what you are doing, the results are OK.
As things are, I go on using the LR5.


----------



## mikea (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi, All. I've just downloaded DPP 4.1.50 to use with my 5D MkII RAW files.
In DPP 3, there was a general Preferences setting for Luminance NR and Chrominance NR that avoided having to set these on individual images.
Also, having set the sharpening drop-down once to Sharpness, rather than Unsharp Mask, that setting remained for all images (picking up the sharpness value I have set in-camera).
In DPP 4, these settings seem to need to be applied to each image, which I don't want to do because it's more steps in the workflow and, more importantly, I'm almost certain to forget to do it some of the time, leaving me with undesirable default values.
I've looked through all the menu settings and the instruction manual, but can't find a way of setting these as preferences/defaults. Am I missing something?
Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## niteclicks (Dec 19, 2014)

I believe In preferences - Image Processing - Retain settings of each picture style . That is unchecked by default and should be checked to use what ever is set in camera.


----------



## mikea (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for your reply niteclicks.
I have that option set, and it does make sure my in-camera settings for contrast, saturation and sharpness are carried forward into DPP 4, but the Tool Palette still defaults to Unsharp Mask and I have to remember to change this to Sharpen.
Also, it doesn't help with the NR settings, because these can't be set in-camera. I therefore have to remember to go to a separate tab on the Tool Palette to set these.
Unfortunately, if I forget to do these, the values that will get used in my RAW conversion are not good at all, namely Unsharp Mask 2,2,2, Luminance NR 1 and Chrominance NR 1. The last one of these, in particular, I want to set to 6, this being one of my main reasons for using DPP in the first place (Canon seems to understand, and do a better job of correcting, the chrominance noise generated by its cameras than other RAW conversion software vendors).
The problem I have is that I know I will forget to do this sometimes, because that's what happened when I used to use recipe files before I discovered I could set everything I needed in a combination of Picture Style settings in-camera and DPP 3 Preferences.
DPP 4 seems to be a good all-round improvement, but this issue could be a showstopper for me. I may just continue with DPP 3 unless/until Canon plug this 'hole'.


----------



## mikea (Dec 19, 2014)

BTW, in case Canon software designers ever read this forum...
Please please please please please add in one small change to a future DPP release: Make Ctrl + and Ctrl - zoom in and out as they do in Photoshop.


----------



## sjprg (Dec 19, 2014)

As the owner of an $8,000 1DS3 I for one am highly pissed that the 1 DS3 is not listed or supported on Canonusa. It will be a cold day in hell before I buy another Canon product of any kind.


----------



## candc (Dec 20, 2014)

muchakucha said:


> Is there any advantage to using this vs Lightroom?



its a good first step. it is fast opening and the quickview is good for culling and rating.


----------



## brianleighty (Dec 20, 2014)

mikea said:


> BTW, in case Canon software designers ever read this forum...
> Please please please please please add in one small change to a future DPP release: Make Ctrl + and Ctrl - zoom in and out as they do in Photoshop.


 Are you on a PC or Mac? If a mac this relatively easy to do using the mac keyboard panel.


----------



## brianleighty (Dec 20, 2014)

muchakucha said:


> Is there any advantage to using this vs Lightroom?


When I was getting into things Lightroom and Photoshop never gave the correct white balance or color cast. I've messed with it some lately and it does seem more natural but I'm used to DPP now so I haven't switched.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
What do you folks reckon on the likelyhood of older cameras gradually being integrated in to version 4? I'm hoping that they will slowly work back to encompass all the models so that those of us using two bodies can use just one workflow, but I shan't be holding my breath whilst I wait!  ;D 
It is great that they have added this last group but it would nice if they keep going back. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dkknight4u (Dec 20, 2014)

I find it odd that it don't support 60D BUT yet it dose support the 70D, or is there a reason for this? I have the software do to I have the 70D


----------



## lintoni (Dec 20, 2014)

At the time of the initial launch of DPP4, Canon said they would add more models to it in the future, but not which bodies, or when. As far as I know, they haven't said whether they will eventually include all models that produce CR2 files.

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/product/canon_software/inside_dpp_4_0_software.do


----------



## niteclicks (Dec 22, 2014)

I would think they would add all the cameras ,64bit systems will eventually be the only choice. At least the cameras that currently work with Windows 7.


----------

